
A coupon/deals site built using Roda gem for Ruby - bishala
http://www.getbeststuff.com
======
bishala
I built this site using Roda gem for Ruby. I was experienced with Sinatra but
after reading that Roda was faster and more lightweight than Sinatra, I
thought to give it a try instead. Its really great.

Other than that, the site uses many API services and they are integrated to
the site using Ruby.

Would love to get your feedback on the site.

